# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  has paizo done 5e material?

## Myth27

i'm sorry for asking something that should be just a google search away, but i'm having an hard time finding a definitive answer because I find mention of 5e paizo material everywhere from even 6-12 months ago, but then the only real thing i can find is "Abomination Vaults" coming out June2023. Lots of people mention pathfinder kingmaker 5e, but does it exist ?

Is there any paizo 5e content out there already?

----------


## Scots Dragon

The 5e bestiary for Kingmaker is right here.

----------


## Myth27

> The 5e bestiary for Kingmaker is right here.


so this is the only 5e content existing?

----------


## J-H

There was a big 5e adaptation of Kingmaker promised, but it's a couple of years late.  I haven't seen anything about it actually coming out.

----------


## Psyren

Those two - Kingmaker and Abomination Vaults - are the only examples I'm currently aware of. No telling how the OGL kerfuffle will affect the latter.

----------


## Myth27

Thank you guys

----------

